# 2008 Ford F550



## PrecisionS&I (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking for some imput. Found a 2008 Ford F550 cab and chassis for sale with a 6.4l diesel, 104,000 miles, from Texas never had a plow . Wondering what to be aware of and what anyone thought. The asking price is 20k.

From Carfax.
06/11/2010 70,041
Maintenance inspection completed
Front brake pads and rotors replaced
Electrical system checked
Engine checked
Engine timing/front cover gasket replaced
Cooling system checked
Tires rotated and balanced
Four wheel alignment performed 

09/10/2010 75,786
Electrical system checked
Engine compression checked
Maintenance inspection completed
Fuel injector(s) replaced
Oil and filter changed
Fuel pressure checked
Engine checked
Valve cover gasket(s) replaced
Engine oil cooler replaced/repaired
EGR/DPFE feedback sensor replaced


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Ball joints will need to be done.


----------



## BCF250SD (Nov 16, 2011)

Go to a dealer with the vin of the truck and get an Oasis report on the truck. It will have all the records of when it was in the shop for what ever. Also check to see it it has any white residual around the coolant overflow cap. If so it will probably need the head gaskets done.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

BCF250SD;1496096 said:


> Go to a dealer with the vin of the truck and get an Oasis report on the truck. It will have all the records of when it was in the shop for what ever. Also check to see it it has any white residual around the coolant overflow cap. If so it will probably need the head gaskets done.


Absolutley I have afriend whom just bought in the begining of this year a used 08 6.4 SD King ranch with 58.000 on it.It now has 78.000 on it and the other day started blowin white smoke out the Pipes and pulled over to Discover all of his coolent was gone.he just had in the shop for a change and everything 2 weeks ago plus in order to get to everything th must remove the Cab off the chassis assoming the same for a 550 as well.

But most deff get a OASIS Report safe your self the HEADACHE AND THE $$$$$$


----------



## BCF250SD (Nov 16, 2011)

> Absolutley I have afriend whom just bought in the begining of this year a used 08 6.4 SD King ranch with 58.000 on it.It now has 78.000 on it and the other day started blowin white smoke out the Pipes and pulled over to Discover all of his coolent was gone.he just had in the shop for a change and everything 2 weeks ago plus in order to get to everything th must remove the Cab off the chassis assoming the same for a 550 as well


White smoke out exhaust is most likely the EGR cooler is blown. I know on the 6.0L you can change the cooler without taking the cab off not sure about the 6.4L


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

well hope what ever it is they coverit with his warrnty but you know how ford is about doin work,they alway give ya the run around at leat out here exspecialy when its there fault.kinda sad when ya spend a llth dough on a rig andthey wanna give ya run around about fixin it


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

its a great piece, but that darn dpf is an issue


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

No doubt about it


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

If you get it I'd delete the CAT, DPF, & EGR


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Send me the vin I can run an oasis right now. However it will only tell us what repairs have been made under warranty and the technician notes. No customer pay services. However I would be leary of this one. I see the front cover has been replaced. The front covers cavitate behind the water pump allowing coolant to flood the oil pan. That is bad. Oil and water create an acid that eats away at engine bearings and could cause a major issue down the road. However they could have replaced the front cover before anything major happened... Send me the vin if you want more details


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice one weewee


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

weewee? Im assuming me?


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

wewille;1501572 said:


> weewee? Im assuming me?


yep i guess thats what i typed,No offence,I just ment thats a awsome thing your doin helpin him out on the OASIS REPORT before he buys. way to goThumbs Up


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I went to a dealer thinking that they just handed out oasis reports. Pretty much got laughed out of there. Eventually they read me out some info. But carfax showed pretty much the same info. 

Definitely a good deed and opportunity


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

DIRISHMAN;1501579 said:


> yep i guess thats what i typed,No offence,I just ment thats a awsome thing your doin helpin him out on the OASIS REPORT before he buys. way to goThumbs Up


Haha fair enough, I was wondering because I didnt think I said anything wrong! Yea OASIS reports can be good however they only offer warranty repairs and campaigns or recalls completed. It has some good stuff to know.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

No problem wille


----------

